# Aktuelle tut´s



## Big Masie (5. Dez 2009)

Hallo,

gibs es aktuelle tutorials die sich mit der Java ME progamierung beschäftigen? also für anfänger gut erklärt was man halt dazu braucht und sowas halt hab zwar ein wenig was gefunden aber das is immer schon 5 jahre alt oder so


----------



## U2nt (6. Dez 2009)

Ich denke doch das du Englisch kannst, deswegen könntest dir ja mal das offizielle Tut von Sun angucken:
Sun Tutorial

Ansonsten habe ich hier noch etwas interessantes, deutschsprachiges gefunden:
PDF Download - Deutschprachig 

Achja, sogar hier im Forum gibt es ein kleinen Topic dazu:
java-forum.org Topic


----------



## ice-breaker (6. Dez 2009)

Big Masie hat gesagt.:


> aber das is immer schon 5 jahre alt oder so



Die momentan in den Handys überall verbaute J2ME-Version (MIDP 2.0/2.1) ist nunmal 2002/2006 erscheinen, deswegen sind diese ganzen uralten Tutorials immernoch so aktuell wie vor 5 Jahren 
Die MIDP-Version 2.1 brachte zudem nur minimale Neuerungen, erinner mich schon gar nicht mehr genau, was das war.
Ich glaube das war einfach ein Requirement, dass das Handy CLDC 1.1 unterstützen muss, bei MIDP 2.0 konnte man CLDC 1.0 oder 1.1 unterstützen.


----------



## Big Masie (6. Dez 2009)

vielen dank erstmal,

ja also mein englisch ist etwas begrenzt also es reicht um mal was nachzuschlagen aber für nen komplettes tut in einem neuen gebiet reichts leider nich 

und das pdf, ja also ich hab das mal durch gelesen aber ich komm nicht so ganz klar damit, also installiert hab das toolkit und so das war nich das prob aber als es an die programierung ging finde ich is das ziemlich schlecht dort erklärt

bin schon am überlegen mir nen richtiges buch zu kaufen ...


----------



## U2nt (6. Dez 2009)

Big Masie hat gesagt.:


> bin schon am überlegen mir nen richtiges buch zu kaufen ...



Ein Buch ist immer eine super Wahl  Meistens der beste Weg...


----------

